# Fireweed Universe-City



## REDRUM (May 17, 2012)

http://fireweeduniversecity.org/

WHAT? Fireweed Universe-City is a grassroots, not-for-profit movement to transform a devastated, burned-out Detroit city neighborhood into a sustainable, eco-friendly, intentional community that will be the grounds for urban farming, residential and creative space for artists, healers, musicians, and like-minded, forward-thinking, progressive individuals, families, small businesses, and the surrounding community already in place.
WHO? Fireweed Universe-City stems out of Innate Healing Arts Center and is inspired by and for local artists, musicians, and healers, however, we are open and accepting of all people, regardless of race, gender, religion, etc. Collectively, we agree that we must have respect for each other, and, respect for our planet.
WHERE? We are working on the area just South of 7 Mile and Woodward, across from Palmer Park, in Detroit, Michigan.
WHY? We can no longer turn our backs on our own neighborhoods. All across Detroit, it’s the same story; abandoned house after abandoned house, children at high risk for street involvement and drug use, high crime and violence. We have been named “The Murder Capital of America” one too many times, and we realize that it is time to step up and do something about it, time to unite ourselves and focus on the solution, so that Detroit may rise again into the beautiful city we co-create it to be.
HOW? Fireweed Universe-City will work one day at a time, coming together one by one to lift the 7&Woodward community out of poverty, into sustained abundance. We will work from the heart, because we love what we are doing and we are passionate doing it. We recognize the diversity amongst us, and we will each use our own unique talents, strengths and connections to create something much larger than any of us could individually.
WHEN? There’s no time like the present!


----------



## Eager (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds like a bunch of gentrifiers to me.


----------



## REDRUM (Jun 27, 2012)

Not at all. These are abandon houses that have been turned into squats. They welcome anyone who's in a tough spot.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Jun 27, 2012)

...Wow. Something like this has been my vision, around my 'hood, for a while now (I live in Muskegon Hts, MI), but not to THIS extent. D-Town has a crazy, amazing potential; the ONLY way is through the hands of the People. Ultimately, won't be a sustainable place; there will be general food riots, breakdown in economic/financial currency, fukkked up weather - but perhaps... it'll all be glorious; they'd have to be @ least 300 miles away from a major (1,000 ppl) town to be str8[er]. ANYWAYS. Sorry, I've been on Apocalyptic-Mode for... a minute now, and it gets stronger alll the time; must be that Mercury in retrograde shite. 

At any rate... wow. I'm gonna do some (hopefully... a lot) of traveling towards mid-August, so.. that shall be dope. Will definitely hit that shit up, man. Thanx. You there?


----------



## Mars Psyence (Jul 19, 2012)

I am a facilitator at Fireweed Universe City. Email Us at [email protected] for more info. also www.fireweeduniversecity.org has been updated


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 19, 2012)

Three words for that area.. ZOMBIE THEME PARK!!







jk.. I like your Idea better


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 30, 2012)

My question is,when did this start,and how many winters have you guys gone thru up there?


----------



## freeranger (Oct 1, 2012)

would love to hear more. and if anyone has links to any other similar projects on the east coast, i'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Mars Psyence (Oct 2, 2012)

ByronMc said:


> My question is,when did this start,and how many winters have you guys gone thru up there?


 

the project was started in 2009 and we have been here ever since, winters included.


----------



## MarsNoumena (Jul 21, 2016)

It's been Six Years now that Fireweed has been growing in the Seven Mile area. There are approximately ten houses and a loose affiliation with a squatted multiunit warehouse and apartment building. We have been recognized as a 501c3 and our bike shop has put well over 500 bikes on the road for people who needed transportation. 

There are regular community dinners in a park that was created by the neighborhood. 

A few STP travelers as well as hundreds of Couchsurfers have stayed with us over the years. 

As always, all hands on deck and steady as we grow.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 22, 2016)

I really want to check this out, never been to Detroit but people say it's a pretty cool place to explore.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 23, 2016)

MarsNoumena said:


> It's been Six Years now that Fireweed has been growing in the Seven Mile area. There are approximately ten houses and a loose affiliation with a squatted multiunit warehouse and apartment building. We have been recognized as a 501c3 and our bike shop has put well over 500 bikes on the road for people who needed transportation.
> 
> There are regular community dinners in a park that was created by the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing. I'd love to come by and do a video for our youtube channel at some point. I'm also interested in possibly moving to Detroit and doing something like this so I'll check out the website! Thanks for posting! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Squat the Planet mobile app


----------

